# Stacking in Ohio



## MN-Plow (Jun 19, 2005)

1988 Bronco w/ Western 6.5"

First push of the year! FUN!!!

Be Safe ALL!

Chad

(sorry, was not full image, had to crop to get down to 100kb)


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That there is one small picture.


----------



## MN-Plow (Jun 19, 2005)

By the way, anyone have any suggetions on a free picture re-sizing program?


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

A great simple to use re-sizing program that I found via the site is Ifranview. I just googled it and downloaded the free program. It works great and is FREE 

Happy Plowing

Ryan


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Right, except its Irfanview.

www.irfanview.com


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I use the Linux version of the gimp. I haven't tried the windows or Mac version. It does quite a lot for free software.


----------



## MN-Plow (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks Gory and Killswitch!*

full size and others, coming soon!


----------



## MN-Plow (Jun 19, 2005)

*Resized...*

The full Bronco is from the first snow in Dayton, the stack is from the one that just hit on Thurs/Friday...

View attachment resize.bmp


View attachment resize stack.bmp


----------



## Atrain185 (Dec 24, 2005)

hey everybody..
I have been looking at this site for a while and this is my fist post.. GREAT SITE! What part of dayton are your from? I live in tipp city.


----------

